# Ad for pups from legless dog



## jaycee05

Just seen an ad for Doberman pups born to a dog with no back legs
How more depraved can people get, this apparently was an ad on Craigslist in Carolina USA, the woman said she thought long and hard about breeding the dog, after a lot of complaints it was taken off,
Poor dog, how did it manage to carry all those pups with no back legs[9 i think ] and poor thing can hardly move normally
Absolutely disgusting


----------



## Sled dog hotel

jaycee05 said:


> Just seen an ad for Doberman pups born to a dog with no back legs
> How more depraved can people get, this apparently was an ad on Craigslist in Carolina USA, the woman said she thought long and hard about breeding the dog, after a lot of complaints it was taken off,
> Poor dog, how did it manage to carry all those pups with no back legs[9 i think ] and poor thing can hardly move normally
> Absolutely disgusting


Just when you think you have heard it all and people couldn't get any lower there is always something else isn't there. Poor dog.


----------



## jaycee05

I know its awful there is a pic of the poor dog feeding all those pups, how bl--dy cruel


----------



## tincan

You know , seriously nothing and I mean nothing , seems to shock anymore upsetting yes , but shocking no ...... Perhaps this is because it is becoming such a part of our lives .... Dreadful poor girl ... Some people just well you know


----------



## buddyrevell

Was the dog on a wheelchair? Not that it would have made things right, just wondering.


----------



## Calvine

tincan said:


> You know , seriously nothing and I mean nothing , seems to shock anymore upsetting yes , but shocking no ...... Perhaps this is because it is becoming such a part of our lives .... Dreadful poor girl ... Some people just well you know


I would say _shocked_ but _not surprised_...how does this dog function on a day to day basis? Does it have a sort of cart for its hind quarters? Just when you thought you'd heard everything.


----------



## jaycee05

The pic was if the dog laid on the floor with the pups feeding from her, apparently there were so many complaints about this ad that it was removed, if I was any good at doing links I would, no one seems to know how the poor thing lost its legs, but surely should have been spayed at least, 
I will see if I can find it again, it just another story added on to others about mistreated animals


----------



## 1290423

The so called human race never seem to amaze me.
Bloody disgusting.


----------



## Dober

I saw this and thought it was just awful. To put that poor bitch through that is just unthinkable. Amazing what people will do out of pure greed.


----------



## Kitty_pig

There are just no words :frown2:


----------



## lostbear

Absolutely VILE! 

This is animal abuse and the RSPCA/ASPCA should be down on this evil cow like a ton of bricks!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Doberman bred and missing legs, lights up social media - Houston Animal News | Examiner.com


----------



## cinnamontoast

That's just horrific. What horrible people.


----------



## Tigerneko

That's horrendous! One of the the worst things I've ever seen 

And also, don't forget - it takes two to tango! If she doesn't own the dad (which it doesn't look like she does) then someone has actually agreed and allowed the mating to take place!! I would be interested to have seen the dogs pedigree and who the father was - any genuine breeder would be devastated to see their dogs being used this way if they weren't aware (say the dogs had originally been sold as pets)

What a horrid situation, the poor bitch  and poor puppies being born to a mum who probably won't be able to take proper care of them, through no fault of her own


----------



## Firedog

The breeder should be shot.


----------



## Seashel

That is truly horrendous. :crying: What that poor bitch must have already gone through and will go through as the pups grow older! She will not be able to have any respite from them without assistance and won't be able to interact normally with them. AI is quite common in the States so I wonder if this was the method used and she possibly also had a caesarian.
The 'breeders' should be banned for life from keeping animals.


----------



## jaycee05

The breeder has had a lot of backlash which is why she took the ad off, that woman should have that poor dog AND pups taken off her imo, and banned for life


----------



## Cay

When you look at the ad it says they will come with a photo of her previous puppies, so she has bred before and knows what a bitch goes through and still bred from a bitch with no back legs and that had broken her pelvis which makes her a nasty cow .


----------



## noushka05

I cant even stomach clicking on the link, poor poor dog. I hope the vile creature who bred her rots in hell!


----------



## Weasellady

The poor dogs spine will have suffered a lot of strain.
The woman who owned her must be so greedy.
I know some humans with no legs go on to have babies, but they have a choice. This dog didn't.
She must be evil as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## we love bsh's

This is simply awful


----------

